# LYSTERIA has up to 90 day incubation S&C recalled food Baby is going to the vet today



## LOVE_BABY (May 5, 2015)

*LYSTERIA has up to 90 day incubation S&C recalled food Baby is going to the vet today*

According to my sister who is super knowledgeable about pet care, she looked up Listeria & told me more about Listeria bacteria. when consumed it can take up to 90 days for Listeria to incubate before showing any outward symptoms. Here is a link to a google search I did that states this:

https://www.google.com/?gws_rd=ssl#q=how+long+does+listeria+incubation

As most of you already know, Baby consumed 3/4's of a bag of this recalled lot of of *Stella & chewy's freeze dried Chicken Patties 111-15 use by date 4-23-16*. Baby threw up once the other day but since then has been seemingly normal so far. Due to finding out that 'Listeria' has an 'incubation period' & could be still brewing, growing & lurking in my Baby's body with no outward symptoms Baby will be going to the vet later on today for some blood tests. *I will report back here on SM when I know the results....*

I'm sure my vet will scold me for feeding raw, last time I saw him I was still feeding 'home cooked' at the time which he approved of. I'm not afraid of my Vet, I just don't enjoy confrontation & worse yet being told by a vet I'm feeding something bad to my Baby. However I'm glad my vet cares this deeply for the animals he treats, cares enough to scold me for feeding raw so in a twisted way that is a good thing. My vet is a little old fashioned, has been our family vet {my parents pets too} for many years. He is not up on feeding raw and titers only for Parvo/Distemper upon request. I cringe to thing how he will react when I tell him I think I will pass on giving the Bordatella shot this year... if he gets angry so be it.

*IMPORTANT!! 
NOTE TO OTHERS JUST FINDING OUT ABOUT THIS RECALL:
for others of you who are only now just hearing about this in this post, if you feed Stella & Chewy's food please go to dogfoodadvisor.com & look at the recall notice for Stella & Chewy's because there are additional lot numbers of some of their other foods that they are also recalling, cat food included.*
* Here is the link again*:
Stella and Chewy's Dog Food Recall of 2015


----------



## pippersmom (May 21, 2012)

Oh gosh I'm sorry you have to go through this kind of worry. I'm glad you're taking Baby to the vet. I Hope your vet can reassure you that you have nothing to worry about.


----------



## Chardy (Oct 30, 2008)

Sandy, I wonder if your vet would rx an antibiotic even though there are no symptoms? My heart goes out to you. Let's hope that Baby's immune system kicked in. The first 30 days is the most important and listeria will cause havoc on weak immune systems. Have you called Stella and Chewy at all? I would call them, and see if they have any confirmed cases of any dogs being sick yet. I would also ask them when this lot # hit the shelves. 

Thinking of you. Hugs...


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

My first thought was that it is not likely that Baby would get sick, even if his food did have listeria in it, and that is not necessarily the case. S & C is just being very vigilant by recalling the entire lot. Read this. I suppose you can find other articles which will contradict this one, but this sounds quite logical and reasonable to me.

Myths About Raw: Will the bacteria in raw meat hurt my dog?


----------



## lydiatug (Feb 21, 2012)

Thanks for keeping us posted Sandy. My mom's toy poodle has also eaten more than 3/4 of a bag. He has not, so far, suffered any ill effects. We're not overly concerned, but better to be safe than sorry, and am curious as to what your vet has to say.


----------



## lydiatug (Feb 21, 2012)

Here's another article...

Listeria in Dogs


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

Sandy,

First good luck and I hope baby will be fine. As Carol mention, listeria is more dangerous in people or other animals that have a weakened immune system - very young, elderly and those fighting diseases or on medications that attack the immune response. For most others, it can be uncomfortable and certainly can cause digestive distress, but it is self-limiting, resolves itself in a couple of weeks with no lasting consequences.

It it great that you are being very proactive in this, hope Baby will be back to normal soon.


----------



## Chardy (Oct 30, 2008)

Took this from Stella and Chewy website: 

Q: What should I do if I believe my pet has been exposed Listeria?

Your pet’s health is one of our highest priorities so we strongly encourage you to have your pet examined and treated by a veterinarian to determine the cause of the symptoms. We’d also like to speak with you further and learn more about what your pet is experiencing and discuss how we might be able to help. Please contact our Customer Service team in Wisconsin at [email protected] or 888-477-8977.


----------



## LOVE_BABY (May 5, 2015)

*Thank You all for your support*

*:heart:Thank you all for your support & help, I truly appreciate it! I know that you understand how terrifying it is when something threatens or affects the health of our baby's.*:heart:



pippersmom said:


> Oh gosh I'm sorry you have to go through this kind of worry. I'm glad you're taking Baby to the vet. I Hope your vet can reassure you that you have nothing to worry about.


Thank you, unfortunately my vet wasn't very reassuring. He seemed aggravated & disappointed with me for feeding the raw which he blamed for having the listeria in it in the first place. He didn't do any tests. He just said watch him & see if he starts to get sick then call him if he does. I was shocked & expecting blood to be drawn. Incubation for Listeria can be as much as 90 days so I guess for the next 90 days I will be a nervous wreck until I know abosultely & certainly FOR SURE...



Chardy said:


> Sandy, I wonder if your vet would rx an antibiotic even though there are no symptoms? My heart goes out to you. Let's hope that Baby's immune system kicked in. The first 30 days is the most important and listeria will cause havoc on weak immune systems. Have you called Stella and Chewy at all? I would call them, and see if they have any confirmed cases of any dogs being sick yet. I would also ask them when this lot # hit the shelves.
> 
> 
> Thinking of you. Hugs...


Thank you very much, I am hoping Baby's immune system has wiped it out if listeria was/is present. Often in the past the vet had told me how strong & healthy Baby is. Surprisingly the vet said he didn't want to load Baby up on antibiotics without knowing if he was actually sick or not so he didn't prescribe any. I am going to call Stella & Chewy's tomorrow & see if I can get through & speak with them. I'll let everyone know what they tell me if I reach them.



Sylie said:


> My first thought was that it is not likely that Baby would get sick, even if his food did have listeria in it, and that is not necessarily the case. S & C is just being very vigilant by recalling the entire lot. Read this. I suppose you can find other articles which will contradict this one, but this sounds quite logical and reasonable to me.
> 
> Myths About Raw: Will the bacteria in raw meat hurt my dog?



Thank You very much for the article, I read the whole thing & it was reassuring to hear about how well dogs bodies handle bacteria in general. Just to lessen chances of this happening again, I may go back to 'cooking' Baby's food after this, but this time not adding rice or potato next time. My vet told me today that raw could put a strain on Baby's kidneys if I continue to feed it, after reading the article you provided it seems that is true but only if a dog already has a weakened immune system or some other pre existing health problem before hand, which to my knowledge Baby does not. _This feeding business is all so confusing, I've never felt 100% comfortable with anything I've ever been feeding Baby now or in the past, weather it's cooked, raw, or kibble._



lydiatug said:


> Thanks for keeping us posted Sandy. My mom's toy poodle has also eaten more than 3/4 of a bag. He has not, so far, suffered any ill effects. We're not overly concerned, but better to be safe than sorry, and am curious as to what your vet has to say.


I hope your Moms poodle will continue to be OK and also my boy Baby, and any other fur baby's out there in the world.Surprisingly my vet did nothing at all today, no blood test no nothing. I asked him if he would do any tests and he said 'no, just watch Baby and if he starts to get sick call & come back in'. He told me Listeria is more dangerous to people than to dogs. I've since read the article using the link you provided which said that dogs & people with weakened immune systems will be very vulnerable to listeria, healthy people & dogs not as much. Baby is healthy as far as I know so that was reassuring to hear, thanks for the article!



lydiatug said:


> Here's another article...
> 
> Listeria in Dogs


Thank you so much for the article, after reading it I feel a bit better knowing that in healthy animals & people Listeria isn't usually as dangerous. To my knowledge & according to our vet before Baby got exposed to the tainted food he was very healthy, so hopefully that will be enough to keep him that way throughout this exposure.



wkomorow said:


> Sandy,
> 
> First good luck and I hope baby will be fine. As Carol mention, listeria is more dangerous in people or other animals that have a weakened immune system - very young, elderly and those fighting diseases or on medications that attack the immune response. For most others, it can be uncomfortable and certainly can cause digestive distress, but it is self-limiting, resolves itself in a couple of weeks with no lasting consequences.
> 
> It it great that you are being very proactive in this, hope Baby will be back to normal soon.



Thank you, it is very reassuring to be hearing this from you and others about it not being as dangerous for healthy dogs & people! I'm pretty certain Baby was very healthy before eating the tainted food.



Chardy said:


> Took this from Stella and Chewy website:
> 
> Q: What should I do if I believe my pet has been exposed Listeria?
> 
> Your pet’s health is one of our highest priorities so we strongly encourage you to have your pet examined and treated by a veterinarian to determine the cause of the symptoms. We’d also like to speak with you further and learn more about what your pet is experiencing and discuss how we might be able to help. Please contact our Customer Service team in Wisconsin at [email protected] or 888-477-8977.


Thank You for this info! I had gone on Stella & Chewy's website yesterday & the day before & couldn't find any info about the recall or any instructions for Pet parents who's dogs might have consumed tainted food, I only was able to find the recalls on dogfoodadvisor.com Thank you so much I'll be calling this number tomorrow. I wanted to get Baby to the vet first before I bothered attempting to call Stella & Chewy's. I'll report back to this thread about what S&C tell me if I can get through.

*:heart:Thanks so much everyone!!*:heart:


----------



## puppydoll (Jul 11, 2013)

I hope Baby is doing well today! My mom also had the recalled S&C and her dog ate most of the bag without issue. She has put her on kibble that the breeder had her on. I wish they would test kibble if they are "so" interested in our dogs.
You are being a very diligent mommy and Baby is blessed to have you. I just bet she is going to be ok.


----------



## lydiatug (Feb 21, 2012)

Sandy, I talked to my holistic vet yesterday. She said that most dogs that have been on a raw diet for some time have already built up the good gut flora that will protect them from becoming ill from listeria. She said it would be helpful to add a good probiotic to the diet, but that chances are good they won't develop symptoms.


----------



## LovelyLily (Mar 26, 2013)

Sandy, I am sorry you are having to deal with this. Hopefully Baby will be fine and will not develop listeria. I would feel as scared as you are feeling right now if I were in your shoes, and hope your fears can soon be wiped away.


----------



## glo77 (Feb 10, 2015)

Prayers for all those so worried about their dogs having eaten some of this recalled food. Hoping all will check in and all little ones will be ok.


----------



## Pooh's mommy (Aug 31, 2014)

lydiatug said:


> Sandy, I talked to my holistic vet yesterday. She said that most dogs that have been on a raw diet for some time have already built up the good gut flora that will protect them from becoming ill from listeria. She said it would be helpful to add a good probiotic to the diet, but that chances are good they won't develop symptoms.


Good advice!
Hopefully Baby has a good immune system and will not have any trouble.
Keep us posted....
Prayers and well wishes sent your way!


----------



## LOVE_BABY (May 5, 2015)

*Update about Baby:*
Today Baby is Still doing OK but he is sleeping _a lot_ which makes me nervous. I called Stella & Chewy's with no luck getting through. I called my vet to ask if this listeria if present is contagious to other dogs, & the vet said 'no' _except_ _if other dogs come into contact with the feces of my dog_. She said to pick it up from the ground right away so Listeria doesn't get into the soil & contaminate it from the poopies {that is if they are contaminated which we still don't know for sure}. My parents and their Golden Retriever are supposed to come visit us this weekend but I think I'm going to reschedule as a precaution so that their dog doesn't come in contact with any area of our yard where our dog goes potty {just in case}. We will have to postpone at least until this 'scare' is over. 
*By the way, in a worst case scenario I read Listeria at its worst can cause 'Meningitis' in people ---eeeekkk! 
:heart:Thank you for your prayers:innocent: & well wishes!




Chardy said:


> Took this from Stella and Chewy website:
> Please contact our Customer Service team in Wisconsin at [email protected] or 888-477-8977.



Thanks again, & just wanted to let you know that I called Stella & Chewy's the number you gave this morning. Unfortunately all I get when I call is a recording saying they can't answer the phone. When I try to get around their system by pressing zero still no success. Seem to me like Stella & Chewy's might be 'hiding out' from this problem & from their customers, sadly I can't reach the company.



puppydoll said:


> I hope Baby is doing well today! My mom also had the recalled S&C and her dog ate most of the bag without issue. She has put her on kibble that the breeder had her on. I wish they would test kibble if they are "so" interested in our dogs.
> You are being a very diligent mommy and Baby is blessed to have you. I just bet she is going to be ok.


Thank you so much for the well wishes, & I hope that your Mom's dog will also remain well!



lydiatug said:


> Sandy, I talked to my holistic vet yesterday. She said that most dogs that have been on a raw diet for some time have already built up the good gut flora that will protect them from becoming ill from listeria. She said it would be helpful to add a good probiotic to the diet, but that chances are good they won't develop symptoms.


Thank you for letting me know what your vet told you, it is very reassuring to hear that about the good gut flora! Baby has been or raw since about March or April of this year, only a few months I hope it is long enough that his gut flora would be strong.



LovelyLily said:


> Sandy, I am sorry you are having to deal with this. Hopefully Baby will be fine and will not develop listeria. I would feel as scared as you are feeling right now if I were in your shoes, and hope your fears can soon be wiped away.


Thanks so much for good wishes & empathy!



glo77 said:


> Prayers for all those so worried about their dogs having eaten some of this recalled food. Hoping all will check in and all little ones will be ok.


Thank you for your prayers:innocent:, I too pray all of the dogs who have eaten this food will be OK!



Pooh's mommy said:


> Good advice!
> Hopefully Baby has a good immune system and will not have any trouble.
> Keep us posted....
> Prayers and well wishes sent your way!


Thanks so much for your much needed prayers & well wishes! _We need all the prayers we can get_.:innocent:


----------



## Chardy (Oct 30, 2008)

I called Stella and Chewy and got through to them. I would write them an email and report that your dog ate almost a whole bag of the chicken. That way you have it in writing as well. Also, they have a FB page and you could post on there as well.


----------



## Chardy (Oct 30, 2008)

https://www.facebook.com/stellaandchewys?fref=ts


----------



## LOVE_BABY (May 5, 2015)

Chardy said:


> I called Stella and Chewy and got through to them. I would write them an email and report that your dog ate almost a whole bag of the chicken. That way you have it in writing as well. Also, they have a FB page and you could post on there as well.





Chardy said:


> https://www.facebook.com/stellaandchewys?fref=ts



Thank you so much Carol You are very sweet! I'll be sure to do that as far as emailing them goes. I'm one of the few people on the earth who has held out from joining face book, maybe I'll join just to contact S&C though. I hadn't thought about facebook, thank you for that idea. I have the photo I took of the bag with the date on it I'll send with the email. I wonder if I should return the bag to the store to get the money back {$29.99} or if I should keep it as evidence if my dog does get sick and there are major vet bills{God forbid!} I wonder what they said when you spoke with them? 
thanks for your help!:thumbsup::you rock:


----------



## Chardy (Oct 30, 2008)

I spoke with them before they put up the announcement on their web page. So they basically said everything that is stated there. You can return any or all Stella and Chewy you have for a refund if you are not comfortable feeding it. Even if it isn't on the recall list. Stella and Chewy is handling this recall with class and dignity and hopefully continues to make the best food ever. They have my support. I hope we can all do the happy dance when we know for sure that Baby was not affected. 

I seriously looked at everything again last night.. thought about what to feed if I didn't fed Stella. I am sticking the storm out and hopes it passes and never returns.. almost like a bad Hurricane that they only have once with one name!!!

Did you check the lot number along with the date of purchase and the other code they mention. You have to have all 3 match to have gotten the wrong bag. Maybe I can copy and paste that for you as well. I think it is the UPC code as well as the lot and date.


----------



## Chardy (Oct 30, 2008)

Make sure your bag matches all of this. I am hoping your UPC code is different !!!! If it is different you are exempt from this!


----------



## sherry (Jan 4, 2013)

I'm just now reading tis ! I'm so sorry you are going through this Sandy! Hopefully Baby will be just fine. I'll keep you and Baby in my thoughts.


----------



## LOVE_BABY (May 5, 2015)

Chardy said:


> Make sure your bag matches all of this. I am hoping your UPC code is different !!!! If it is different you are exempt from this!


Thanks so much for your help, I emailed Stella & Chewy's today but still haven't heard back from them. I'm going to try calling again & hopefully get through this time. Unfortunately mine is definitely the recalled batch of freeze dried chicken dinner, here is a photo of the UPC code, _the *1* & the *5* on the sides of the bars are also part of the number:_


----------



## LOVE_BABY (May 5, 2015)

sherry said:


> I'm just now reading tis ! I'm so sorry you are going through this Sandy! Hopefully Baby will be just fine. I'll keep you and Baby in my thoughts.


Thanks so much!


----------



## Chardy (Oct 30, 2008)

The one they show has a 1 and 8 Yours has a 1 and 5


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

LOVE_BABY said:


> Thanks so much for your help, I emailed Stella & Chewy's today but still haven't heard back from them. I'm going to try calling again & hopefully get through this time. Unfortunately mine is definitely the recalled batch of freeze dried chicken dinner, here is a photo of the UPC code, _the *1* & the *5* on the sides of the bars are also part of the number:_


If it is 15 oz, lot 114-15 It did not test positive for listeria, but it could have come in contact with listeria. Stella & Chewy?s Voluntary U.S. Recall Notice | Stella & Chewy's Pet Food But it may not have come in contact. It is important to watch baby but honestly since it did not test positive, I would less likely to cause her problems.


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

The UPC is not the same as the lot number. I think others have given you very sound advice.


----------



## LOVE_BABY (May 5, 2015)

*I'm quite certian our lot, date & UPC is the one suspected of contamination*



Chardy said:


> The one they show has a 1 and 8 Yours has a 1 and 5


I want so very much to agree with you that my lot isn't the tainted one & to be relieved about the listeria scare, but unfortunately I can't. My apologies if I'm wrong, but I just can't see that I am yet. I looked up the info again on Stella & Chewy's just to make sure I wasn't going blind or crazy, so unless I am just looking wrongly at the recall list which S&C provided I'm quite certain mine is the lot that has been recalled suspected of possible listeria.I also had my Hubby check the list & he agrees my bag is on the list endanger of Listeria. *Mine was actually the 'very first' lot number, use by date & upc code that Maryland department of Agriculture originally put the stop sell order on in the beginning of this listeria crisis before they added all of the other foods onto their two lists.*Here again are photos of both the Lot number, use by date & the UPC on my bag of food in question. I've also included a link below to the very S&C recall page *where you can see my bag of dog food is the first one on the recall list.* There are TWO separate lists on the recall page, *my lot, date, & UPC are on the first list *_but not on the second one_. It says nothing at all there about my lot 'not' having been affected by listeria, 

_If you just scroll further down that same page you will see a *second list* which my dog food is NOT on this list at all, _

Stella & Chewy?s Voluntary U.S. Recall Notice | Stella & Chewy's Pet Food
_

My lot, date, & UPC also the first on the list on dogfoodadvisor.com link below:_

Stella and Chewy's Dog Food Recall of 2015

So basically it looks like just the ones on the second list at the middle of the page were not exposed to Listeria, but they don't say at all that the foods on the first list at the top of the page were not exposed {the list mine is on}. My particular Lot number, date & UPC was the very first food that the Maryland department of agriculture pulled & found the listeria in. It was the first one listed during the 'stop sell order' that was given before the recall was activated.

State Agriculture Departments Orders Stop Sales on Stella and Chewy?s Dog Food Chicken Patties for Listeria


----------

